# Cube Crossrad Cube LTD CLS Pro



## gue100 (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Liebe MTB-Gemeinde.
Bin neu hier und habe mir dieses Crossrad von Cube gekauft!
Werde das Bike zum Arbeit fahren und kleineren Ausfahrten verwenden.
Zur meiner Frage.
Was haltet ihr von diesem Crossbike?
http://www.mhw-bike.de/shop/crossra...t-herren---damen-grey-white-print-2011--9.php

Mich würde eure Meinung zur Gabel-Suntour NEX4610 und ganz Speziel
über die Schaltung Schaltwerk-Shimano XT-Schalthebel-Shimano Alivio SL-M410 8-Speed interessieren! Bringt das Shimano XT Schaltwerk
mit dem Schalthebel-Shimano Alivio SL-M410 8-Speed was??

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## psycho_dmr (10. Mai 2011)

Du fragst, nachdem du dir das Bike gekauft hast?

Was willst du hÃ¶ren, dass der Kauf die richtige Entscheidung war? 
-> Um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren reicht es. Dir wird dein Fahrrad nicht unterm Hintern zusammenfallen. "Kleinere Ausfahrten" sind auch okay, kannst das Fahrrad gleich als TrainingsgerÃ¤t ansehen - bei >13kg 


Ich persÃ¶nlich fahre ein Fahrrad fÃ¼r knapp das fÃ¼nffache des Preises und halte dementsprechend viel von den Komponenten, die an deinem Bike verbaut sind. Suntour-Gabeln wÃ¼rde ich mir generell nicht an mein Fahrrad bauen und ein XT-Schaltwerk alleine macht die Schaltung noch nicht gut. Die Bremse kenne ich nicht, vermute aber einfach mal, dass du damit viel "SpaÃ" haben wirst. Bei einem 500â¬ Bike wÃ¼rde ich wohl doch lieber zu V-Brakes greifenâ¦

DafÃ¼r kannst du dein Fahrrad auch vor der Arbeit stehen lassen, meins wÃ¤re wohl in nichtmal 5 Minuten geklaut 

p.s. / edit: Ich glaube "Stadtschlampe" ist hier im Forum die Bezeichnung, fÃ¼r solche Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gue100 (10. Mai 2011)

und ein XT-Schaltwerk alleine macht die Schaltung noch nicht gut

Hi,
und das wollte ich eigentlich wissen ob das einzelne XT Teil-Schaltwerk was bringt
wenn die anderen nicht XT sind?

psycho_dmr
Ich wollte nur wissen ob das Bike zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## psycho_dmr (10. Mai 2011)

Naja bei meinem Alivio-Bike damals (vor ~4 Jahren) war das Schaltwerk zwar häufig verstellt usw., aber am Ende durch verschleiss kaputtgegangen sind Kette & Kassette hinten. Also das XT-Schaltwerk ist wohl mehr als Werbegag zu sehen.

Für die fahrt zur Arbeit und Co ist das Bike trotzdem zu gebrauchen. Klar.


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. Mai 2011)

Psycho -hat zwar alles schon gesagt, aber für den Alltag zur Arbeit reicht es-und bei 500 für das Bike ist da wohl nix negatives zu sagen.
Nur wirst du dir wohl noch ein Schutzblech Set holen müssen. Bei Regen hätte ich da nicht Bock drauf so zur Arbeit zu fahren.


----------



## gue100 (10. Mai 2011)

Was ist der Vorteil einer Deore XT Schaltung gegenüber einer Alivio?

Gruß


----------



## psycho_dmr (10. Mai 2011)

zuverlaessiger und deutlich robuster/haltbarer - und nicht zuletzt leichter


----------



## gue100 (10. Mai 2011)

Welche Teile würde ich da brauchen um auf XT 10 Fach umzurüsten?
  Neue Schalthebel+Kasette+Kurbel+Umwerfer+Kette?
  und ist das zum Selbermachen bin handwerklich versiert.
  gibt es wo eine Anleitung dafür?


  [FONT="]Liebe Grüsse[/FONT]


----------



## psycho_dmr (10. Mai 2011)

Ja, aber lass es und fahr erstmal die Alivio kaputt. wenn du weisst was du genau willst, kauf dir ein besseres bike und rueste das auf. dein jetziges ist dafuer mMn
keine gute basis.


----------

